# Do not flush tampons down this toilet.



## MarkLondres

Hi folks, mainly for fun (but seriously necessary fun)

I have just completed the refurbishment of an apartment in London and will be renting it out in a few weeks.

The second WC is fitted with a macerator, flushing tampons down it will tangle up the impellor and require the removal of a large part of the bathroom to repair it.

In recognition of the multilingual nature of London, and for the purposes of being utterly clear to residents and their visitors, I propose to have a sign made up in as many languages as possible advising people not to flush tampons down the toilet.

My first tenants seem likely to be Italian, my own Spanish doesn't really extend to my being able to write the above phrase in orthograpically correct Spanish, there are a lot of French folks in the area where the apartment is, also many people from the Baltic states.

These are the principally important languages, but any suggestions for other languages are welcome and will ultimately go on my sign, i may even take a picture and post it back here.

So "Do not flush tampons down this toilet" please give it your best shot folks.

Mark


----------



## Setwale_Charm

In Russian it is Не выбрасывайте тампоны в туалет

but they are actually supposed to have that minimal knowledge of English too.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese (the sentence would be correct at least in Brazil):
Não jogue absorventes femininos no vaso sanitário.


----------



## Nanon

French: Ne pas jeter de tampons dans la cuvette des WC


----------



## irene.acler

*Italian*: Non gettare assorbenti nel WC.


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> In Portuguese (the sentence would be correct at least in Brazil):
> Não jogue absorventes femininos no vaso sanitário.


For Portugal: _Não deite tampões nesta sanita_. (I think that Jazyk's suggestion would also be understood, given the context, although the terms are very different.)


----------



## Lingvisten

Danish:
Skyl ikke tamponer ud i toilettet.


----------



## Outsider

Outsider said:


> jazyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Portuguese (the sentence would be correct at least in Brazil):
> Não jogue absorventes femininos no vaso sanitário.
> 
> 
> 
> For Portugal: _Não deite tampões nesta sanita_. (I think that Jazyk's suggestion would also be understood, given the context, although the terms are very different.)
Click to expand...

Hehehe... There's a sign about this on the wall of a bathroom I used today, so I looked to see what it said. It's more wordy and polite than the suggestion I made here, but most of all it uses the term _pensos higiénicos_, which seem to be how we say _absorventes_ in Portugal. There's a difference between this and a tampon.

tampão
penso higiénico (Portugal) = absorvente (Brazil)


----------



## Noedatorre

In Spanish:
_No arrojar compresas o tampones por el retrete_


----------



## kusurija

In Czech: 
Prosím, neodhazujte vložky do záchodu!
or:
Prosím, neházejte vložky (a tampóny) do mísy záchodu/WC!

In Lithuanian: Prašau, nemeskite paketus/tamponus į tualeto kriauklę!
or: Nemeskite paketus/tamponus į tualetą!


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:

*Nu aruncaţi absorbante* (*tampoane *is all right too, it is just that it sounds a bit ugly  ) *în toaletă*.


----------



## Kangy

Noedatorre said:


> In Spanish:
> _No arrojar compresas o tampones por el retrete_



I'd say "inodoro" sounds better to me than "retrete".
Over here, the latter word sounds quite funny.


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:

_Ne ĵetu tamponojn en la pelvon de la klozeto._


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Noedatorre said:


> In Spanish:
> _No arrojar compresas o tampones por el retrete_



Now that solves it, as the two things, that Outsider pointed out too, are different. Maybe we need the opinion of more ladies in this thread


----------



## romarsan

Hola 
¿Me llamaban?
"No use el water como papelera. Las compresas y los tampones lo embozan e inutilizan. Gracias"

Saludos


----------



## Diddy

Otra versión en español:

No tirar los tampones dentro del inhodoro.

He visto letreros como éste:
No deje ir los tampones dentro del inhodoro.


----------



## Maja

Serbian:
(Molim Vas) ne bacajte tampone u (klozetsku) šolju.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

*Dutch*: Gelieve geen tampons door te spoelen.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Flaminius

Here are a Japanese sentence and a transcription (not that a native Japanese needs one but just for reference  )

この便器にタンポンを流さないでください。
Kono benki-ni tampon-o nagasanaide kudasai.


----------



## Noedatorre

In my humble opinion, this is the best option (Spanish):
_*No arrojar compresas o tampones por el inodoro*. *Gracias*_


-He cambiado retrete por inodoro para evitar que a la gente de Sudamérica le resulte cómico y sea comprensible para todos.
-La versión de Romarsan es muy larga y no creo que sea necesaria tanta explicación...y si tiene que ponerlo en varios idiomas...como ponga tanto texto acabará empapelando el baño!
-Diddy: _Inodoro_ no lleva h.

Creo que a estas alturas Marklondres ya habrá puesto el cartelito 
Better late...


----------



## dn88

*Polish:* _Proszę nie spuszczać tamponów w tej ubikacji. _(Please do not flush tampons down this toilet)


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew*: נא לא לזרוק טמפונים לשירותים (_na lo lizrok tamponim lasherutim_).

It means "(please) do not throw tampons down this toilet" since "flush" doesn't really work with tampons in Hebrew 

I wonder if Mark still needs this...


----------



## Quelle

German:
Bitte keine Tampons in die Toilette werfen!


----------



## valo__fan

Turkish:
Lütfen tuvaletlere tampon atmayınız.(Please do not throw tampons into the toilets.)


----------



## avok

But "tampon" is pretty much rare in Turkey.


----------



## valo__fan

avok said:


> But "tampon" is pretty much rare in Turkey.


 


Of course it does


----------



## avok

valo__fan said:


> Of course it does


 
That's to say ?


----------

